# Car and Motorbike costs



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I did a bit of research on this topic but as usual find conflicting answers and though I have a bit of an idea would ask from other members their thoughts and opinions.
Car registration costs all up, 4, 6 and 8 cylinder, Diesel/Petrol (gas)
Motorbike Registration costs all up, 150 to 250 cc.
I gather all rego costs include compulsory 3rd party? 

Comprehensive insurance for cars and bikes? Yes I understand it depends on vehicle value and how hard one shops but looking for examples.

Servicing and other associated costs of the above? (Tyres etc.) Our area is SFC La Union.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> I did a bit of research on this topic but as usual find conflicting answers and though I have a bit of an idea would ask from other members their thoughts and opinions.
> Car registration costs all up, 4, 6 and 8 cylinder, Diesel/Petrol (gas)
> Motorbike Registration costs all up, 150 to 250 cc.
> I gather all rego costs include compulsory 3rd party?
> ...


Hi Steve

LTO registration, inc plates, 3rd party insurance for 2018 Ford Ranger Wildtrak 3.2 diesel was P7,697 and is good for 3 years. Comprehensive insurance was P48,000 for one year. Can't comment too much on servicing costs as so far I've only had the first 6 month service and that was free.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I renewed our tricycle 150cc rego at the LTO the cost was P653.56 and they test your exaust fumes that costs P350..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Steve,
I gave up on using a 4 wheel vehicle here several years ago and use just a 155cc motor-trike. A tuneup us costs me P100 - P150. Oil change is less than P200.
The basic public liability insurance comes with the registration fee each year. The registration fee for any vehicle never goes down. What you pay when it's brand new is the same the day it goes to the junkyard. No insurance carrier will cover a motorcycle with insurance beyond the the public liability as theft is too common here.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I gather all rego costs include compulsory 3rd party?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> LTO registration, inc plates, 3rd party insurance for 2018 Ford Ranger Wildtrak 3.2 diesel was P7,697 and is good for 3 years. Comprehensive insurance was P48,000 for one year. Can't comment too much on servicing costs as so far I've only had the first 6 month service and that was free.


Hey Dave, thanks for that info, gives me a much better idea. Wow it seems cheap for 3 years rego from new, my rego's here in Oz all run at around AU 800 bucks so PHP 32 odd K per car per year......... savings to be had.
Insurance seems expensive there though, did a comparison on your Wildtrack (BTW well done as we did talk about them some time ago, hope you are enjoying) in Oz and converted is about PHP 26K. A trade off for much cheaper rego in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Steve,
> I gave up on using a 4 wheel vehicle here several years ago and use just a 155cc motor-trike. A tuneup us costs me P100 - P150. Oil change is less than P200.
> The basic public liability insurance comes with the registration fee each year. The registration fee for any vehicle never goes down. What you pay when it's brand new is the same the day it goes to the junkyard. No insurance carrier will cover a motorcycle with insurance beyond the the public liability as theft is too common here.


Hey Gene, thanks for the info and also to you Danman. It all seems very inexpensive. Just wish the cost of cars and bikes were reflective against the cost of living in PH. Got me beat how many Filipino's can afford a car but as we know they are very resourceful.
Gene we are in need of a car for longer hauls but will have a couple of bikes for local stuff,,,,, LOL, a his and hers? I want a scooter, Ben wants a motorbike.

Hope all is well in your neck of the woods, 7 months now and we will be there to enjoy also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> bigpearl said:
> 
> 
> > I gather all rego costs include compulsory 3rd party?
> ...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> LTO registration, inc plates, 3rd party insurance for 2018 Ford Ranger Wildtrak 3.2 diesel was P7,697 and is good for 3 years. Comprehensive insurance was P48,000 for one year. Can't comment too much on servicing costs as so far I've only had the first 6 month service and that was free.


I would be shocked if that was for 3 years. I bet the 7697 is one year on the insurance and registration and then the rest was the plates.

I have a 12 year old Innova and the yearly LTO fee is P2300 and the LTO (Travelers) insurance is another P1300.

Tim


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Regarding Insurance; My new Everest cost me 46k from the dealer last Year and for the renewal this year, from another provider cost 23k ....basically just need to search around for a deal. I used MONEYMAX to compare whats out there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> I would be shocked if that was for 3 years. I bet the 7697 is one year on the insurance and registration and then the rest was the plates.
> 
> I have a 12 year old Innova and the yearly LTO fee is P2300 and the LTO (Travelers) insurance is another P1300.
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim, I'm sure Dave (hogrider) will come back to you on this as he has recently gone through all the hoops. Perhaps others can tell what their annual rego costs are.
I am curious though Tim what is "travelers" insurance, not heard of that.
I gather like Oz it matters not how old the car or bike is. The costs are across the board year after year "same same" as Quoted in Thailand "but different".
I asked also if there is a difference between 4, 6 and 8 cylinders similar to many countries,,,,, perhaps a 10 or 12 cylinder too.
Your figure of PHP 6,900 for 3 years could mean the plates are PHP 797? LOL, for something it appears one waits an eternity for.
Only an observation but what I see is keeping your car or bike on the road is cheap, purchasing the said motor vehicles is comparable to western countries, not really sure why but profit comes to mind.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

MikenKeira said:


> Regarding Insurance; My new Everest cost me 46k from the dealer last Year and for the renewal this year, from another provider cost 23k ....basically just need to search around for a deal. I used MONEYMAX to compare whats out there.


Well done Mike, your second year of insurance sounds much better/competitive. It certainly pays to shop around providing you are getting the same benefits. Thanks for your info.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> I am curious though Tim what is "travelers" insurance, not heard of that.
> Cheers, Steve.


"Travelers" is the name of the company that sells the required liability insurance at the LTO office. 

I wanted to get additional insurance but am having a hard time as no one wants to sell you insurance when the vehicle is older than 10 years.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Your figure of PHP 6,900 for 3 years could mean the plates are PHP 797?
> Cheers, Steve.


I would think that a new car would cost more than my 12 year old one. Plus I have never heard of being able to register a vehicle for more than 1 year at a time. Either way it is still relatively cheap even if a new vehicle costs say P5000 a year.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 2014 Chevy Trailblazer that I bought used in 2015. Many new cars have the LTO paid up front for 3 years.

First 3 years: 8137
Year 4: 2674
I have to pay year 5 soon.

Comprehensive insurance will change a lot according to the value of the vehicle, so it should go down every year as long as you change the value. I paid about 1.5 mil and insured it for that the first year. Then I lowered it to approximately the actual value every renewal. I think it is only worth 800-900 for this next renewal.

First year: 31364
Second year: 26028
Third year: 23348

I could have made it cheaper but I opted for some higher coverage on a few line items.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Sounds like the LTO registration is about the same for a new vs. used car.

Some other costs associated with Car/Motorcycle ownership that I never dealt with in the US is the following:

A) Water in the diesel fuel. I have been the victim of this twice in the last 6 months. I was careful to not buy any from the flooded areas but it still happened. First time was real bad and had to completely drain the tank and lines. Also damaged a fuel pump part that required a trip to the dealer. Second time was able to just drain the water from the fuel filter 3-4 times.

B) Nails in your tires. Seems like I get a nail every 6 months or so. So that is like 6 in the last 3 years. Maybe because I live in the province but seems like it happens everywhere. It is not just me because when I went the first time to have it patched there was already like 3 other patches on that one tire (used car).

C) You will probably hit a dog. I have hit one and other drivers of my car have hit 2 more. Damage has been minor but on a smaller car would have been more damage.

I am sure I have forgotten other stuff. ha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Sounds like the LTO registration is about the same for a new vs. used car.
> 
> Some other costs associated with Car/Motorcycle ownership that I never dealt with in the US is the following:
> 
> ...


Let's have another drink Zep. Hope to to join you and chew the fat mate.

Cheers, steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> I would be shocked if that was for 3 years. I bet the 7697 is one year on the insurance and registration and then the rest was the plates.
> 
> I have a 12 year old Innova and the yearly LTO fee is P2300 and the LTO (Travelers) insurance is another P1300.
> 
> Tim


New cars have an initial 3 year registration so it very well may be that.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Zep said:


> Sounds like the LTO registration is about the same for a new vs. used car.
> 
> Some other costs associated with Car/Motorcycle ownership that I never dealt with in the US is the following:
> 
> ...


Nail flats are a common occurance, and have hit a few dogs when they seem to think they own the road. I carry two spares and make sure they are always inflated. I have also had two flats with holes in the sidewall, I presume from an icepick or something on that order. I am sure of the culprit, but have no proof, so have to let it slide.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Trailblazer that I bought used in 2015. Many new cars have the LTO paid up front for 3 years.
> 
> First 3 years: 8137
> Year 4: 2674
> ...


Correct, 3 years LTO registration paid up front, through the Ford dealer. My comprehensive insurance is probably high as I arranged it through the Ford dealer also when I bought the car. I was out of the country at the time so it was the easiest way to do it. Come renewal time I will shop around for a better deal.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Correct, 3 years LTO registration paid up front, through the Ford dealer. My comprehensive insurance is probably high as I arranged it through the Ford dealer also when I bought the car. I was out of the country at the time so it was the easiest way to do it. Come renewal time I will shop around for a better deal.


That is my understanding if you buy a new vehicle from a New Car Dealership. In my case(or anyone buying from other than a new car dealership), I bought a rebuilt vehicle (a 2002 Suzuki CarryVan) from a dealer in Iloilo. Being rebuilt, it is registered as a 2014(the actual year in which it was rebuilt and sold to me) Suzuki, and the dealer handled all the registration & insurance, but it was only for one year and then required renewal. Don't remember what that breakdown of the cost was as I paid him the sum of P185,000 total.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A big thank you to all for their informative input, has been a great help.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

lost_lyn said:


> Holy c*ap!!!! Is that normal? That amount of money is insane!


Why do you think that? Annual registration, including 3rd party insurance, for less than $50 a year is dead cheap in my books. Comprehensive insurance @ 2.5% value of the vehicle also seems pretty good to me. I'm used to paying a lot more where I lived in Dubai before moving here.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Why do you think that? Annual registration, including 3rd party insurance, for less than $50 a year is dead cheap in my books. Comprehensive insurance @ 2.5% value of the vehicle also seems pretty good to me. I'm used to paying a lot more where I lived in Dubai before moving here.


Holly molly Dave. That's insane!!! On a brighter note we are now looking at the Ford Raptor and if ever released the new Amarok but doubt the V6 diesel will be released before we get back next year. Again thanks for your realistic costs and input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Holly molly Dave. That's insane!!! On a brighter note we are now looking at the Ford Raptor and if ever released the new Amarok but doubt the V6 diesel will be released before we get back next year. Again thanks for your realistic costs and input.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I haven't had a chance to drive the Raptor yet as its obviously not released here yet, but I believe it will be a hel* of a beast.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I haven't had a chance to drive the Raptor yet as its obviously not released here yet, but I believe it will be a hel* of a beast.


Nor have I Dave even here in Oz. but realistically why would I buy a 508 GT at 2.5 million (nothing wrong with that car as I have one here in Oz) when we can buy a Wild Trak, or a Raptor for much less and it's a work or play ute. Worse fuel economy than the Pug but hey at a dollar 55 in Oz versus a dollar 20 in PH. who cares.

The reports on turbo lag are a worry with the raptor but yes as you say should be a beast and then some.
I like the fact that we can put a ton of tiles or cement, plenty of space for the big esky and camping gear and rods, a lot hotter than the old mans car we drive now......... still we take the SL Merc for a spin now and again but not really practical and won't go down that road in PH. Living and learning from personal mistakes and then some thanks to contributors on this and other sites.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

An update on my comprehensive insurance. I'm now with DirectLink, fully comp with vehicle valued at P1.55m, for P26k. i opted to forego acts of nature, as here in Davao we don't suffer the typhoons, flooding etc that the rest of the country gets hit with


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Dave, now seen the Raptor in the flesh and while looking ok to me the better half wants one, time will tell. Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

The Raptors do look pretty sweet.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Dave, now seen the Raptor in the flesh and while looking ok to me the better half wants one, time will tell. Cheers, Steve.


Go for it, you know it makes sense


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Go for it, you know it makes sense


Yes Dave it definitely seems to thanks to PH. tax incentives on utes/pickups.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So are you guys talking about the Raptor or the Ranger Raptor? I think the Raptor is too big for the PI streets. Ranger Raptor would be ok but draw too much attention for me. Over here I like to blend in as much as possible.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> So are you guys talking about the Raptor or the Ranger Raptor? I think the Raptor is too big for the PI streets. Ranger Raptor would be ok but draw too much attention for me. Over here I like to blend in as much as possible.


I hear you Zep, definitely the F150 base is way too big but the ranger base is not too bad. Blend in locally we will with a couple of motorbikes and probably a secondhand 3 or 4 year old Vios for the local knock about, would never be able to park the Ranger at the outlaws house as the streets are too narrow and very busy as are the local markets and Malls. The Ranger is for Manila trips and further south or north and east sightseeing, perhaps camping if we feel safe enough or even just a fishing trip for a day or 3. We don't need to blend in where our house is as 90% plus are foreigners and wouldn't bat an eyelid if you drove a Ferrari. Time will tell though Zep as we are not quite there yet, still 6 months to go before the move.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Zep said:


> So are you guys talking about the Raptor or the Ranger Raptor? I think the Raptor is too big for the PI streets. Ranger Raptor would be ok but draw too much attention for me. Over here I like to blend in as much as possible.


Ranger Raptor. Davao is full of high end utes, all with tinted windows, no problem blending in. If you drive around in an old banger you will be treated accordingly on the roads here. I never have an issue driving in my Ford Ranger Wildtrak.


----------

